# First time with Spirocrafter



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well after having some success with the inlay in the jig holder I moved on to the Spirocrafter. I used it in the jig holder which is sized so that the crafter fits into the jig holder without any shimming after resizing it. 

The photos show the text... the stock is placed in the jig holder and held in place by packing. The Spirocrafter then sits on top of it.. and you simply follow the instructions and the template! Or so I thought.... the designs shown while look ok are not what they should look like. See the photos which are numbered and contain the text. 

Photo 6 is one of the designs I attempted to do and it did not go well. And for that I look to Bj for further on that or anyone else who has used this jig. 

Bj, as you can see in photo six it doesn't look to good  This was template 2 and window 1 and was supposed to look like the 2nd design shown on page 8 of the designs. Note it should be Window 1, All sides of the design routed, rated every 4 positions and the 17mm guide. I used the 17mm guide and a 1/8 core box bit. I started out in the a position and looks correct according to the printed design and then you are to rotate 4 spaces which should put you in the next A slot. As you can see, when I did that it cut over the prior cut design. If I continued to rotate it 4 spots or to the next A ... it would of cut over the top again. So I started over with another work piece and decided to go with the very first design. Same template and 17mm guide but now it needs it needs to be rotated every 6 spaces. This didn't let it cut over the design but as you can see in photo 4 it doesn't look like it should look. Doesn't look bad, just not how it should. 

I switched to Template 1 and window 1 and the first design shown under template 1... the flower. If starting in the A postion you should rotate it 2 spaces. I could see that it also would over cut the previous design so I rotated it 3 or 4 spaces instead.. can't remember. So again, the final carving doesn't look bad.. just not what it should look like. 

Not sure what the problem is. I was using the correct bushing.. the right window on the template... and rotating as you are supposed to. I used the 1/8 corebox bit on all of them. Just don't understand why this doesn't work. I also switched to another base and used a 5/8 guide (which is what photo3 shows) and same thing, cut over the previous design. 

So you got any ideas what could be wrong here?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, I go back to the shop and look at it all and I pull out the guides. The 11.1 mm guide has dust caked on it... the 17mm is whistle clean... Son-of-a B- .. Ok, got to go do at least one design properly.... back in a minute  

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

*OK Now With The Proper Guide ...*

Dang, can't believe after all that I used the wrong guide. With the proper guide in the router I got the design to come out as prescribed  This is a extreme close up of the design and it looks better when you stand back and see all the shadowing but it looks good and now when I put it in a box and flip the lid up there will be another design on the underside  

Now I have 3 box lids waiting for boxes to be made!

Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Corey, Doyle here.
So glad for your post and photos. This is a good one to save, if, when I ever get a chance to purchase a Spirocrafter. {how is that for a fragmented phrase} Your narrative of your progress will be very helpful. Looking good Corey.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Doyle, if you do get one, I highly recommend making Tom's jig holder. It makes it so much easier to use for most work on it and you don't have to mess with a bunch of taping down.

Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Corey --- where (how) do I find Tom's jig holder?
One would not believe the problems I'm having trying to navigate router forums. - Like trying to drive a car (stick shift) for the first time. I've been trying to put up an Avatar for my self. When I get it small enough - can't see it - a smidgen larger and it's to large. 
Thanks a bunch and take care.
Doyle


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

I was going to type a reply, but my uncontrolable laughter is keeping me from typing     

That sounds more like something I would do rather than you   

Other designs came out GREAT! Looks like I have a lot to keep me busy in the coming days and I am excited with what I see and can't wait to get started in that direction myself.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Doyle said:


> Thanks Corey --- where (how) do I find Tom's jig holder?
> One would not believe the problems I'm having trying to navigate router forums. - Like trying to drive a car (stick shift) for the first time. I've been trying to put up an Avatar for my self. When I get it small enough - can't see it - a smidgen larger and it's to large.
> Thanks a bunch and take care.
> Doyle


Doyle, here is the link:
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/1741-introduction-use-template-guides.html
Doyle, Router Forums really isn't any harder to navigate then any other forum with sub forums. Here are a few tips:
To view the latest posts... just hit the Today's Post link in the top 1/4 of the website on the right hand side. You can view all of the latests post just by clicking that link. Somedays there are more than 1 page.. but rarely and it has a link on the bottom to page 2 if there is one. 

When you find a post you like and you want to save it, just hit the Thread Tools button at the top right hand side of the post. The drop down will have a Subscribe To This Post: Click On It. It will take you to another view and click the drop down where it says No Email Notification. You then have saved that post in your Subscribed Threads. To any saved thread you have go to the Quick Links Tab near the top of the main forum page and click on Subscribed Threads and you can view all your saved threads. 

Otherwise the forum is broke down into sub forums. You will find most posts by Tom in the Guide Bushings and Template Routing. Save the posts that you are interested in the way I showed you and you don't have to look for those again. Then just hit Todays Posts to view any new posts or responses over the last couple days. When you want to make a new posts just start at the home page and pick the forum that best fits your post. Post your projects in Show and Tell or in your Gallery. It's really pretty easy. You do start out here when you come to the forum right: http://www.routerforums.com/ I just have that bookmarked and on my Firefox Browser favorite tab. 
Hope this helps a bit.

Corey

P.S. the darn avatars are hard to get a nice image to fit and then when it does it is often too small to be seen. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Corey,
> 
> I was going to type a reply, but my uncontrolable laughter is keeping me from typing
> 
> ...


Yeah.. you laugh buddy, your turns coming  It is fun Bob.... you will enjoy it. Thanks Bob!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Now you'er cooking with gas bud,,,and it looks like you have it down now 


That one looks great and will make a neat box lid..

Bj 

====================


challagan said:


> Dang, can't believe after all that I used the wrong guide. With the proper guide in the router I got the design to come out as prescribed  This is a extreme close up of the design and it looks better when you stand back and see all the shadowing but it looks good and now when I put it in a box and flip the lid up there will be another design on the underside
> 
> Now I have 3 box lids waiting for boxes to be made!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> Now you'er cooking with gas bud,,,and it looks like you have it down now
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! It's a pretty cool deal! I just kept thinking the only thing could be the bushing... and I figured you would say check it... sure enough I used the wrong one. Had it out once and some how switched it with the 11.1 mm one...lol. That 1/8 core box looks nice. Will have to try some with the v bit it came with. 

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Corey, Those look really good. I picked up a spirocrafter at Lowes several months ago on the clearance table (under $20). But have not yet used it. So I'm glad your working out all the bugs for me.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Rusty, wow, $20.00 bucks is a dang good price. I saw where this jig cost 140.00 down under! 

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

challagan said:


> I saw where this jig cost 140.00 down under!
> 
> Corey


That makes me feel bad for Harry. I guess our power tools are the wrong voltage for him. But maybe we could send him jigs in exchange for those big guides that we cant get. My new Hitachi M12V2 lists a 40mm guide as an accessory and even has a part #. But I contacted them,, not available in the US.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is the 2 designs with some poly on them. Makes them stand out a little better. Fun stuff!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

No need to ask Harry or any supply house for the 40mm guide now you can make your own...  ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/5232-40mm-guides-templates-more.html

But that would be a good idea to ask Harry to do some trading but almost all the items he buys down under are so high in price...so to say he may still get the short end of the stick 


Bj 



RustyW said:


> That makes me feel bad for Harry. I guess our power tools are the wrong voltage for him. But maybe we could send him jigs in exchange for those big guides that we cant get. My new Hitachi M12V2 lists a 40mm guide as an accessory and even has a part #. But I contacted them,, not available in the US.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all
good to see some postings on the Spirocrafter. It certainly is a great Jig using the template guides.
Enclosed are couple of pics showing my attempt at producing something similar long before the spirocrafter was introduced on the market here in Australia.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, there's just no holding you back now that the bug has bitten. As Bj said, you really are cooking with gas. The only thing that puzzles me is the fact that in spite of so many of you claiming to not understand metric, you are actually quoting metric in you're post! As they say here, good on yer mate! Is there any truth in the rumour that you intend to rout pretty patterns on all the doors in you're new kitchen? I can see that it wont be too long before Tom and I will have nothing new to offer the forum, you may have to take a very early retirement in order to find time to fit everything in!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Tom, that is pretty neat. I would love to have about half the templates you have made over the years... I have to get on making some of my own! Thanks Harryon the metric, I was forced to as the Spiro comes with metric guides No carvings on the cabinet doors. The cabinets are all finished and the rest are waiting to be installed when I get back on Friday. They do not have solid panels anyway but are oak ply panels in the doors. I am sure you are kidding not having anything to add here...... 

Have a good week all, be back on Friday!

Corey


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Just a quick note to all I will not be on the forum for the next week as I will be in Adelaide and not sure if I will be able to communicate from there as the couple we will be staying with are not in the computer game. (I don't think) so I will not be able to answer any questions on the posting I submitted earlier.
Tom


----------

